# Daily exercise routine discipline or drug?



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Going off piste from my limited car detailing daily sections I use and read most days.:wave:

For many years I've always liked to exercise play sport etc. Not so easy with family and job with any team sport. Later years it was easier. No longer have an interest in any team sport, but always enjoyed a run. Not always easy or the fun it should be in the UK climate or time of day to.

Taking an early retirement three years back I was so looking forward to more time for a routine without the above restrictions of a normal life has.
Up early and off on my route 5Km jog come run. Back to the gaff and and jump on the bike and do same route. In the pool and swim for 5mins or so.
this got modified to Bike first 6Km(better warm up) then run same route and swim, plus earlier 04:30 start.
06::00 shower breakfast and watch news, back to bed for an hour or so nap at 07:30.
Swim gets a winter break Nov-May.

It's great routine, very few people about, alone a few regulars though.
My day is left open for working on cars, the gaff as and when I choose, plus keeping in better shape than most. I used to get comments I was nuts, but not anymore.:lol:
Downside is my circadian clock is right up the pictures, it's set! Good for exercise, but my one day off is Sunday and still wake early. That is day for washing cars now.:detailer:
Worse still a day like yesterday Xmas day there I am up and out doing it. Today Boxing day, same and just what I do Mon-Sat. 
No booze, don't drink and no drugs, that is boring :lol:

I am boringly disciplined by nature, but is it that it or is this a drug?
Is there anyone else that can understand this that have no other reason than chooses to?:thumb:


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

I totally get you. I'm a regular runner and not been for the past few days, which is now killing me. Even my wife says I need to go out for a run!!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Meirion658 said:


> I totally get you. I'm a regular runner and not been for the past few days, which is now killing me. Even my wife says I need to go out for a run!!


Feel a bit better, cheers.:thumb:
Realised I posted in the wrong section and asked Mod to move to right one:wall:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Apart from having the manky virus that is doing the rounds, i visit the gym 3 days a week and walk to and from work every day.
It’s discipline, i could quite happily stop the routine but i need to get my fat carcass in shape so i am disciplined about it.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm exactly the same as yourself - amazingly disciplined. But do agree its like a drug!

Which has been amplified this year as I set myself a goal of running a minimum of 1 mile everyday, without fail. So if i do Miles today, that doesn't count as 10 days but 1!

Made harder with the fact I have worked 7 days a week pretty much for the last year also due to being short staffed at work. ALong with having 4 children!

Again, like yourself, i'm not a drinker (4 beers this year so far!)

Strava Link for a follow, kudos! https://www.strava.com/athletes/9163907


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Me nearly 60! Up at out every day and early. Work self employed but never sit still. Cycle 120 miles a week and swim summer months too. Always washed my cars and vans every week properly and always got comments. Still do about my van which is 12 years old and looks 2 years old.

Happy Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To add some balance, i'm the total opposite.

I love food, beer and excess, hate exercise in any shape or form, although i don't mind a swim as i was brought up a swimmer.

Been trying lose some of the belly, tried cycling to work, got bored. Tried swimming again, got so bored going up and down lanes. Started walking in July, got bored., but...music is my life, so popped in some headphones and tried walking again. I still hate walking, but taking in my surroundings and seeing what nature has to offer coupled with tunes in my ears and it is bearable.

Now the dark and rain has set in, i'm trying to walk to work most days, I do circa 4 miles of walking a day, sometimes more.

Chap i work with is a fitness freak, runs, cycles or walks everywhere, hates driving. I said to him recently that the walking i'm doing is a really bad idea. I'm spending a good hour a day exercising, I guess so i can be healthy and live longer. But the reality is, every month, i'm wasting 1 whole day of my life exercising so i can spend more time sat in a chair in an old people's home, oblivious to the world while the carers wipe the dribble from my chin. 

Surely life would be more fun if i spent 1 day a month drinking and eating beyond excess, so i can die young, before the dementia sets in and the fear of old age becomes a reality?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

You have won post of the year ^^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

With you on the exercise, in the garage at 6am every work day to do my Insanity Max, T25 or LIIFT4. Feels really odd if I miss a day. Force myself to have the weekend off but usually get a walk in even if it is only following my Mrs round the shops for 2 hours :lol:

Having a few days off due to an old hip injury flaring up, it is driving me nuts not being able to exercise but am managing to get some walks in - just need to plan the pain-killers so they are as effective as possible.

Not sure I could get up at 4.30 tho :doublesho


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm a runner and get it although I'm not as obsessed as you mainly due to work,time and family pressures. Did my 1st marathon last year which was tough, swore throughout it I'd stick to half marathons after that. Within 10mins of finishing it I was looking for next one! Mainly to prove a marathon won't beat me😂 Looking at getting into some other form of training next year as i turned 50last week and belly is bugging me now. I'm 6ft and 11st so not overweight but any extra weight I carry goes straight on stomach! Need to increase core strength as well as knee/foot etc injuries are getting more common, physio gets me to do core strength exercises but I'm not disciplined enough to keep them up. Looking for something like a boot camp type thing outdoors, there are couple in a local forest but not on night I can do.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Do as you wish not what society expects  thats what i always say

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i train mon-fri, sometimes twice a day (run at dinner break and weights on the night)

i'd ask why get up so early to do it? and what time do u go to bed and what does ur partner say?!

for me its about balance. although with the weights its diet too on top of the training. i'm like a baby and need to eat every 3 hrs!

ps, well done!


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm training for the Seville Marathon in February at the moment so my activity levels are at an insane level (relatively for me). Running 5-6 days a week, covering over 40 miles a week at the moment. 

Having a young family means I need to balance my time accordingly so during the week is not too bad as I'm able to go out of the office and have a run or do some interval work at lunchtime. I am always taking Saturday as my rest day and then Sunday is my long run so that means getting up at 5.30 and doing my run and being back whilst the children are having breakfast so I don't impact too much on the family plans. 

Christmas day was a tough one, I wanted to run a 17 miler but my wife vetoed it so in the end I did a 10 mile run but that meant setting my alarm for 4:45 so I could get it done and be back before the children woke up so that I'd be there for when they came downstairs for presents. I followed that up with a 6 mile easy run yesterday which ended up being in the pouring rain so not much fun.

For my interval work I normally go to a HIIT class here in the city called Barry's. Its quite a big thing in the US and they have a few branches here in London and also in Manchester I think. It really is a tough tough workout but the gains I get from it are amazing. I'd recommend it to anyone who likes a good challenge.

So this has become my normal for now but I wouldn't be able to sustain this level forever. As someone else said, I am at the point now of thinking I will stick to half marathons after this one but let's see once I have done it. I might go the other way and think it is time to do some ultras!


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Shiny said:


> But the reality is, every month, i'm wasting 1 whole day of my life exercising so i can spend more time sat in a chair in an old people's home, oblivious to the world while the carers wipe the dribble from my chin.
> Surely life would be more fun if i spent 1 day a month drinking and eating beyond excess, so i can die young, before the dementia sets in and the fear of old age becomes a reality?


Exactly. 'It's better to burn out than to fade away...' :lol:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Itstony said:


> Going off piste from my limited car detailing daily sections I use and read most days.:wave:
> 
> For many years I've always liked to exercise play sport etc. Not so easy with family and job with any team sport. Later years it was easier. No longer have an interest in any team sport, but always enjoyed a run. Not always easy or the fun it should be in the UK climate or time of day to.
> 
> ...


Nope, just don't get it. Much prefer booze, drugs, chocolate and a generally undisciplined lifestyle. Live for today I say.:thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

RS3 said:


> Nope, just don't get it. Much prefer booze, drugs, chocolate and a generally undisciplined lifestyle. Live for today I say.:thumb:


Sounds like a cracking new years then. All round to yours.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for the comments, only just returned to read them.
We are all different and that's what makes life so interesting. My partner thinks I'm nuts, she would always be telling people in conversations of my antics. Now it's just the occasional "nice run" or "Did you go out in that rain"? Not that it rains much in Spain, if it does it never stops me though. It's hardly ever asked now.
I do believe the going back to bed for an hour or so was a game changer.
Even if I have a late night, or return from travelling it doesn't alter anything, just wake up and go.
Good to read a lot do the same as me, I guess they get enough from it as I do. 
In the latter days of life I do feel it is extremely helpful, "don't use it, you lose it" is not such a joke. Only time (touch wood) I go to a Doctor is for a check up and blood test. 
Never an issue having to run for a flight boarding, etc. except I then have to carry the Bakewell's bags too:lol: It does seem there are some obvious benefits.

Life would be boring if we were all the same eh:wave:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I do a steady 15 minutes on my exercise bike every day, usually whilst watching something on YouTube to take my mind off it.

Call me weird, but exercise is not my idea of fun. I'd wager having your balls clapped between two bricks is more entertaining.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

PugIain said:


> I do a steady 15 minutes on my exercise bike every day, usually whilst watching something on YouTube to take my mind off it.
> 
> Call me weird, but exercise is not my idea of fun. I'd wager having your balls clapped between two bricks is more entertaining.


Done, i'll accept your wager and will gladly pay up if you think it was far more entertaining once your plums have been clapped between said bricks :lol:


----------

